# AM4 motherboard VRM list (including B450 / X470 update)



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

*AM4 motherboard VRM list (including B450 / X470 update)*

*[Übersicht] PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste*
[Guide] Mainboard VRM Guide


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *AM4 motherboard VRM list (including B450 / X470 update)*
> 
> *[Übersicht] PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste*



Kindly elobrate VRM?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Kindly elobrate VRM?





> They are basically the components on motherboard that provide power to processor.Because of continuous power flow through them they get hot,cheaper vrm get hotter faster than good quality vrm. If vrm get too hot they will reduce the power being supplied to the processor forcing it to downclock/get slower. If you overclock then even more power flows through the vrm than normal. That is why good mobos always have good vrm & are usually costlier but not all costly mobos have good vrm(hence the reviews).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Kindly elobrate VRM?


*i.imgur.com/3TXazej.png


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2019)

Any criteria or Any value for find good Mobo's.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any criteria or Any value for find good Mobo's.


I think the real phases should be minimum 4 and anything more than 4.
Check the real phases against the exhibited phases by the respective motherboards.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think the real phases should be minimum 4 and anything more than 4.
> Check the real phases against the exhibited phases by the respective motherboards.



To see real phases in CPU VCC or SOC VCC?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> To see real phases in CPU VCC or SOC VCC?


*Different supply voltages for processors on the socket AM4:*


CPU VCC, the supply voltage for the processor cores
SoC VCC, the supply voltage for all other systems on the chip such as integrated graphics processors or memory controllers
So CPU VCC is primary factor to see then comes SoC VCC.
CPU VCC should have minimum 4 phases or more than 4.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/4LzqOBm.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any criteria or Any value for find good Mobo's.


Search on reddit by typing mobo model followed by vrm.Checkout buildzoid videos on youtube reviewing amd mobos.You cannot simply judge a mobo VRM quality just by reading its tech specs unless you have some background in electronics.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok, lookalikes rocket science for me, Not deep know ledge in Electronics.

Anyway some what understand about Mobos in detailed manner.

Thanks for sharing both of us.
@whitestar_999
@bssunilreddy


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 19, 2019)

as far as these lower end boards are concerned,are they still suitable for running something like a ryzen 1700/2700 if they are not OC'd at all and are used at their stock speeds only?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> as far as these lower end boards are concerned,are they still suitable for running something like a ryzen 1700/2700 if they are not OC'd at all and are used at their stock speeds only?


*i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png





However it is strongly recommended to not cheap out on mobo when using something like ryzen 1600/2600(with OC plans) or 1700/2700(no OC plans) especially when the entry level(above garbo/garbage tier) MSI B450M Pro VDH mobo is available for just ~6.6k. Even logically it doesn't feel right when you combine a Rs.16000 processor with a 4-5k mobo.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 4, 2019)

how's the gigabyte aorus x470 ultra gaming motherboard in terms of reliability?I found a combo deal from a seller on olx on a ryzen 2600 cpu+aorus x470 ultra+32gb ram for 35k-wondering whether it would be a good idea to get it or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2019)

^^ryzen 2600--16000
msi b450m tomahawk--10000(check above table,no gigabyte mobo is even in same class as tomahawk even when priced much higher than tomahawk)
32gb ddr4 3200MHz ram--16000

So no,it is not worth it getting this combo deal from olx.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2019)

AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.3 (2019-09-04)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

*AM4 tier list by Cautilus*

*i.imgur.com/oyDpQaR.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2020)

X570/X470/X370/B450/B350/A320 Motherboards (AM4-socket for AMD Ryzen CPUs) Comparison 

*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wm...ci4ig24*TQsSXpnPiaoAhODY7S7WuA#gid=2112472504


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/grnllj

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 28, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/grnllj
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Now using B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC....How long they will support and give updates?


----------

